# Rambo 5?



## Dedde (24. April 2013)

Denkt ihr das Rambo 5 noch kommen wird? Gehen viele Gerüchte rum. Anscheinend kommt aber erst noch expendables 3. Ich liebe die stallone Filme


----------



## Erok (24. April 2013)

Ich fand schon den 4. mehr als überflüssig bis grottenschlecht. Stallone würde sich  einen Gefallen tun, Rambo nicht noch einmal auf die Menschheit los zu lassen


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. April 2013)

Ich denke Rambo 5 kommt auf jedenfall. Aber brauchten Tut man den nicht, John Rambo war für mich auch nicht wirklich gut. Er sollte mal lieber wieder was machen wie Copland oder D-Tox.. Das passt dann eher in seine Altersgruppe.


----------



## Dedde (24. April 2013)

Ich fand den 4. Am besten. Der 1. War auch geil


----------



## polarwolf (24. April 2013)

Rambo 4 war der Hammer! Purer Gewaltexzess mit einer überraschenden Prise Anspruch - sehr geil!
Teil 2 und 3 dagegen waren sehr lau dagegen.


----------



## facehugger (24. April 2013)

Sly und Arnie werden wohl noch bis sie 70 sind Filme machen, warum sollte also ein Rambo 5 nicht kommen... Irgendwie mag ich die alten Haudegen.

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (24. April 2013)

Also ich könnte ehrlich gesagt auf Rambo 5 verzichten. Seit er sich einmal zu oft hat liften lassen kann ich sein "Gesicht" nicht mehr so gut ab.


----------



## Dedde (24. April 2013)

Musst den film auch nicht anschauen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2013)

John Rambo ( Teil 4 ) hat mir persönlich auch mit am besten gefallen. Teil 1 will ich nie wieder im Leben sehen , aber ob ein 5. Teil da noch was bringt oder überhaupt kommt weiß wohl nur Grandpa selbst


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2013)

Was ist das?

Blaues Licht.

Was macht es?

Es leuchtet blau.




Mir ist es an sich egal, ob ein Film nun Teil X eines anderen ist oder nicht, außer wenn in den Folgeteilen eine WIRKLICH zusammenhänge Geschichte weitererzählt wird und nicht nur WEIL es eben zb Teil 3 ist ein paar Anspielungen auf die vorigen Teile mit drin sind und der Hauptdarsteller halt den gleichen hat. Natürlich KANN es sinnvoll sein, wenn man bekannte Charaktere hat und sich darauf basierend eine neue Story ausdenkt - aber es ist mir nicht wichtig. 

Soll heißen: falls ein weitere Rambo kommt und es ein guter Kriegs-Action-Film ist, kann der von mir aus auch kommen. Meinetwegen kann es aber auch ein anderer Film mit Sly sein, bei dem er rumballert und der nicht Rambo heißt: wenn der unterhaltsam ist, schau ich mir den an. 

zB Ron Jambo oder Bocky Ralboa oder so


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Also Gerüchten zufolge soll Rambo 5 ja ein Krimi-Action sein der in der Stadt spielt. Da sucht Rambo wohl seine Tochter oder Nichte oder so
und die wird von einer Bande belästigt und Rambo macht die Platt oder so ähnlich hat Stallone sich das ausgedacht.

Rambo 1 war spitze. Rambo 2+3 halt eher schwach, aber solide 80/90iger Streifen die den Mythos des John Rambo weiter ausgebaut haben.
Mit Teil4 bekamen eigentlich alle Rambo Fans, das was sie wollten.
Ich fand den vierten Teil einfach großartig, der größte Kritikpunkt ist, das der Film etwas zu kurz ist. Gerade wenn er den General gekillt hat,
war ich bereit für noch eine Stunde Rambo-action. Ich hatte damals das Glück einen US-Workprint von Teil4 sehen zu können,
in dem waren die Actionszenen noch jeweils ein paar Sekunden länger.

Würde mich freuen über Teil5, klar Stallone wird alt, aber ich denke, richtig verpackt kann Rambo nochmal glaubwürdig rüberkommen.

Expendables 3 soll ja angeblich recht schwach sein. Hat den schon jemand gesehen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

The Expendables 3 kommt erst am 21.08.2014 in die Kino´s. Am Mittwoch werde ich ihn mir anschauen, habe Karten für die Preview bestellt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

So schlecht kann es bestimmt nicht werden mit Expendables 3, wie immer ein Staraufgebot und wieder feinstes PopCorn Kino mit viel Action. Rambo 5 dann eher im Stiel von Teil 4, aber langsam wird es eng für eine Fortsetzung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

Ich lasse mich am Mittwoch überraschen und bin schon sehr gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Ja Expendables 3 würde ich jetzt auch gerne sehen.
Hoffe er erfüllt die Erwartungen der Fans.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

Warum nicht ? Auf ein weiteren Rambo Teil würde ich mich freuen


----------

